# 100 Years Since first rescue at sea using Morse



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

On the Friday, 23 01 2009 edition of the BBC Radio 4 Today Programme there was a brief piece that explained it was a hundred years ago that the first lives were saved using Morse/Wireless. There was in interview with David Barlow of the ROA who told what the anniversary was all was about.

I recorded the extract, anyone can download from the link below if intrested-Its quite short

Download interview using link below
http://rapidshare.com/files/189380471/First_wireless_rescue.mp3


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Actually 110 years, Steve
http://www.ramsgatelifeboat.org.uk/first-radio-distress-call.htm
But most quote the Republic as the first.


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh is it, I just repeated the Today programme and the guy from Radio Officers Association did they get it wrong?


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes i see what you mean from your link


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably got it right, Steve.
The Republic was the first instance of the saving of life by the actions of the radio officer of the vessel involved.
The instance I quoted was the first time it was used to warn of a ship in trouble. Fortunately in that instance the ship refloated herself so you could say that no lives were saved by radio. 
I always thought it unusual that nothing happened in the years between 1899 and 1909.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Take a look at :

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7846590.stm

for the BBC story.


----------

